# Lump on Tink's chest



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

I was stroking Tink while she was lay on her back and felt a lump on her chest just to the side of her ribs, it is soft and moves around, I've got very worried and upset about this tonight,looked on the net and says some dogs have fatty lumps called lipomas. She is only 9 months old though, is this normal so young? What should I do.
Thanks for any advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

Just to add she is not bothered with me touching it, so it's not painful for her nor is there any redness and she is fine in herself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just watch it. If she seems like she's in pain, then go to vet. If no pain & it's not gone by the next vet visit, have them look. If it gets any bigger, call vet. Probably nothing to worry about & will go away on its own.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It is probably nothing, but you may want to keep an eye on it.

Angel actually a small lump the size of a pea at that same age! It was on his ribcage sort of. Same type of deal, it moved, didnt bother him if I touched it, but you could actually see it! I had forgotten about it for a while, and it seemed to disappear! I still check that spot and there is nothing there! 

I think if it's big enough or bothers the dog, they can sort of drain it.

I hope it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't worry yourself silly without a diagnosis. It can be a number of things, from
a bite to a vaccine reaction. Let the vet examine your pup just to be safe.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My last dog would normally get lumps that were "movable". Anytime a new one would show up, we would get it checked out and they would usually use a very thin needle to extract fluid just to make sure. He only needed medical attention for one that was so big that it burst so they just removed the entire thing. Not once was one cancerous. Definitely a good idea to get any new lump checked out!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it where she had her rabies vac? They often cause bumps under the skin. Should go away in a few months but may not. Sometimes they need to be removed. Maxie had one for a long time but it went away eventually. I'd just keep an eye on it & bring it up to the vet if it's still there next visit. Most likely it isn't anything to worry about though.


----------

